# CQWWDX CW 2008

## UA1CEC

?

----------


## RW5C

RW3AFY  ...         ?   :  :  
     ...  -98.

----------


## UA1CEC

,.  ..
  SOAB LP.
   :
FD4=80-10
IV=80
GP=40
IV=40
DELTA=40-10,  160  !!!

----------

ua6lcn

----------


## rv6ljk

SOSB 80 M,    ,      DX.              WW160.     ,  .           .      - .  :Super:

----------


## ua4wi

.




> ,  ?


:


http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...asc&&start=150

----------


## RW5C

> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  RW3AFY
> 
> ...


       80-  SOSB LP...    .
       WW!!

----------


## ua4wi

.




> .



... 3.5  RW4PL... !

...    3.5,      :((

...   ... 73!

----------


## ua4wi

.




> ua=o, ,!!!



...  
...    :Smile: ))

----------


## RA6L

> SOSB 80 M,    ,      DX.              WW160.     ,  .           .      - .


!   ?          !       40  80  100     ,      :Smile: ))

----------


## RA6L

, !     :   QRM  ,    () 25           !         ...

----------


## RA6L

,    WW !!!

----------


## UA1CEC

,        :Crazy:

----------


## UA1CEC

> 20-   - ...  
>   30- ,   16 .    
> ...  
>    00.45Z. 
>       .


,      40 .

----------


## UA1CEC

,    20 -15   53 dxcc.

----------

!
SOSB 20m - CHECKLOG
   ""()!  :Smile: 
  .  - UA9CCL
P.S.  ,     280 - 340          :Evil or Very Mad: 
  9 ,    16.   ...  .

----------


## R0JJ

,  20-    . 8) 
    80  40   :Crazy:

----------


## ua4wi

... 9- ,  - ,  - 80,  , 77 , 25 , 905 QSO...

----------


## Rainbow

1- ,  " GP" ,200W , SOAB 40 ,90  30  509 QSO. 
,   UA0YAY - 23  ,     ... 
 -  13   40 ?

----------


## UA9KZ

20-.
    ,
    6-10 .
  .  
 HC8N   ZF2AM,c   .

  .

----------


## UA1CEC

> , 
>    6-10 . 
>  .


 !


> 1- ,  " GP" ,200W , SOAB 40 ,90  30  509 QSO.


967qso   !

----------


## EY8MM

SOSB 80. 2000 QSO, MULT 155. http://www.ey8mm.com/index.php?page=ww2008cw

----------


## US9PA

To EY8MM



> SOSB 80. 2000 QSO, MULT 155


,     ,   ?

.

----------


## ua4wi

.




> ,      40



... 3.5 ... 1.8   :Smile: ))

----------


## UR0MC

> ,  QSO  7X0RY  160  ?    ?   ,        40  . 73 !


 . (UZ2M)   160  .   .

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

> -


  QSO  KH7C  160.

----------


## UA9UHN

!!! 


   80 QRP FT817+ 2 el Delta Loop  -       60

 : 173  42  15   :Laughing:

----------


## RW5C

> RW3AFY
> 
> RW3AFY  ...         ?   
>      ...  -98.
> 
> 
>     -98 . 73 !


      ... 
-98  ,   ...   ,         -   ..          ...  ,   ...   RN3AHL,       ...    RA6LBS... ,  ,      100 .    -98,   ..  160    .   , VY2ZM        160 .

----------


## UA1CEC

> SOSB 80. 2000 QSO, MULT 155


, !

----------


## ua4wi

.


...        ....
... ...

...  ,        :Smile: ))

...       :

http://www.dxsummit.fi/Search.aspx

  RT3T...EY8MM...     :Smile: ))

...      :(((

----------


## UA1CEC

> ...  ,       ))


,    ,  ww   !

----------


## Rainbow

.

<<   ,   ""   >>
 :Smile: 

    -      WW   ,   .

----------


## ua4wi

.




> -      WW   ,   .



... 
...      ""   -     ...
...    EY8MM... 
...  RT3T?...   -  .

----------


## VA6AM

-
-
- 
-   
-       

 ,    ,. ""    ,   .
       ...    Assisted   .

  DX     ,   .

      DX,   .
EY -  DX,       ,  -   DX.

       CCCP  ,    ,      .

----------


## Yan

- UA6GP    ,    -      .

----------


## ua3aif

To RX3AGD

      160 .  .   TO3R ???
  -    100 .(99)
    .
   ua3aif

----------


## rx3agd

> To RX3AGD
> 
>       160 .  .   TO3R ???
>   -    100 .(99)
>     .
>    ua3aif


 !   ..  :Very Happy:

----------


## UA1CEC

> .


   !

----------


## UA1CEC

> c      90 ...    ...   ( DX) .      (  1  ) ,   (100-900) ...        !     !


  ,        , !

----------


## ve3kf

> !


 .  ,   ?   :Laughing:  
   - .         .         ,    ,       .      .

----------


## RU3OW

"  -"  ,       ,    EU ZOO....

----------


## rw4pl

> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  RW3AFY
> 
> ...


 ! 
  " "        :Very Happy:  
 80-     CQW CW   1992      .  1993    .    90  25   500.    UN2L (op.UA9BA) -     ,     .        ,   . 
        ,   ,   9- . UN2L    !
 96             .   100   30     160.
 99     4sq     K1EA    96-.
 2000 -     .
 2001-2004   160  4sq    200 . 
 2005  80-  . 250 .    100   30 .
 2006      ..
 2007  80-  310 .
  ,     (       4 +  )  449820   1650 , 134   36     (  ). 
        :
1.       :  :  (  )
2. ,        (     1/2    ,         .
3.       ()
4.      (    IC-765,  2005    RA3AO).
               ,      .         .     ,    -84           -140.           .  .
 ,   .
,   - .
 - .  UA4             ,     .      80-   500     ,      120.      ,          (    :Crazy:   )   :  :  

 ?

----------


## rw4pl

> ....     ,         ,     ...       ,             2 ... 2 ?...         IV  GP   10...15 db -     .


 2 -  .           ,    ,           .  .           .           10-15   .. 
 ,           .   80-90   .        ,    ,     ,      - .
  . ..   .   ,   . .  
              . ..        .        "".       .
 ,       (    ), ,  ,         , .
  ,  , .
      ?

----------


## Alex (RN6HZ)

?      ??     ??    80   DX -       ,     ,   :Smile:         ??       K9AY ?

----------


## rw4pl

> ?      ??     ??    80   DX -       ,     ,          ??       K9AY ?


  :Embarassed:  
Alex, .  :Rolling Eyes:  
  EX8A -    ,   .

http://www.cqham.ru/ant43_16.htm
 (80  ) -,
 (65) -. 
 .
   USA & JA,    -(    ).
K9AY  .

----------


## Nick UA3TW

,      ,    ,   .    .  25      ,     ,  .   CQ    ,      .  .    CQ   ,   ,   .   ,   .  .     ,    ,     , ,   ,       .  -    , ..    -.       QSY.  .     selfspotting,  .      .

----------


## UA1CEC

> 


   ,     trx.

----------


## LZ3YY

,
 -  ,     80/40 ??
       .
 80 9M6/N2BB   ,    pile-up.
RW4PL,UA4WI,EY8MM,UN  4L  . QRp- US2IZ , RW3AI
  .  :Super:  
  40   3.    DL2KQ.
 80 - full size Inv.Vee

73, LZ9R

----------


## UA1CEC

> 80 - full size Inv.Vee


  , 9  (hi).

----------


## UR3IQO

> LP   80, 700 qso,  89 , 28 .  - 2 . .


    ?

----------


## ra3xm

12  6          -   22,8 .     -         -              60 .      5 ,    16.               11     -  50  2000  ,   .         ,      ( 1/2 wl  RG-58A).     2-   .    1,5   .
 :  - 32 ,   26         1 ..
   .

----------


## ra3xm

GP  IV,  1     14    2.00 ,   2  22  24.         , ..        16 ,     -   .    40 ,    .     20   3 yagi  100 .         .        9  0 ,     ,    .    -   -  ,  rw4pl    .       -   .              ahobt, kg7dx  3  w6rj.
   -       ww160 - ,  .

----------


## Ivodas

CQ WW CW 2008 :

73..

----------

